# Hero's E-Juice Sheet Update: Sept 2015



## Hero (15/9/15)

This Update Includes:
#VapeCartel Juices Added
#SirVape Juiced Added
#VooDoo Vapour Store Added 

Hope you guys like this sheet and find it useful. Viva La Vape Revolution

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/9/15)

Nice work bro. Thank you for what you do

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hero (15/9/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Nice work bro. Thank you for what you do


Thanks @Sir Vape .Just trying to help out our community where i can.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

